# Fluval AquaClear Power Filter 10-30 Gal



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

Purchased this from petsmart the other day 

Fluval AquaClear Power Filter - Sale - Fish - PetSmart

It is working great so far however, I noticed that it produces a little bit more noise than my whisper power filter. Nothing unbearable but wanted to see if this was the case for others that use these type of filters.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

PhatRam32 said:


> Purchased this from petsmart the other day
> 
> Fluval AquaClear Power Filter - Sale - Fish - PetSmart
> 
> It is working great so far however, I noticed that it produces a little bit more noise than my whisper power filter. Nothing unbearable but wanted to see if this was the case for others that use these type of filters.


When you say "making a little bit more noise" could you explain the noise? Where does the noise come from? Also what size tank is it on an is it planted? Do you have sand?


----------



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sanguinefox said:


> When you say "making a little bit more noise" could you explain the noise? Where does the noise come from? Also what size tank is it on an is it planted? Do you have sand?


It is like a humming sound but a little bit louder than what the Whisper was making. The tank is 15 gallon. I do not have sand I have gravel. I don't think it is that strong to suck that up.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

PhatRam32 said:


> It is like a humming sound but a little bit louder than what the Whisper was making. The tank is 15 gallon. I do not have sand I have gravel. I don't think it is that strong to suck that up.


Ah alright. Wanted to ask other variables to get them out of the way. I have had different size Aquaclears in the past. They always have a gentle hum to their motor when they are working properly, and when the motor isn't a bad one.

However a louder than average noise that starts to increase is a cause for concern. It doesn't sound like you have anything in the tank that can get into that motor and it shouldn't be irritatingly noisy at start up. So if the noise seems to be unusual, or increasing:

What I can suggest is to first check how the unit is sitting. Check that it is sitting evenly and hugging the tank properly. Check the seal of the intake tube over the area where it goes into the unit. If it is off kilter slightly you can end up with an unusual noise from your unit.

The other thing you can do is pull the motor off and look at the unit itself. Check the impeller by pulling it out. Is it in good order? Your impeller shouldn't be cracked, and the wheel thing with slats should all be intact. If it is not take the unit back. It shouldn't be defective right out of the box.


----------



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sanguinefox said:


> Ah alright. Wanted to ask other variables to get them out of the way. I have had different size Aquaclears in the past. They always have a gentle hum to their motor when they are working properly, and when the motor isn't a bad one.
> 
> However a louder than average noise that starts to increase is a cause for concern. It doesn't sound like you have anything in the tank that can get into that motor and it shouldn't be irritatingly noisy at start up. So if the noise seems to be unusual, or increasing:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Will take a look and see a little bit later on today  and follow-up.


----------



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

Probably should have mentioned this detail, the filter's humming sound only gets slightly louder when I adjust the water flow. When it is at max flow it is a lot less noisy but then again I have never had these filters before so not sure what is the norm.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there air in the intake tube, at the cross beam part? That can be fixed by playing with the flow control. Moving it to minimum flow for a few then back to full flow for a few, an so forth, will get the air out.

Another thing I've found, is that they can get quieter over time. I used to use ACs exclusively, before I switched to canisters. Some of them were noisiest when they were first set up.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mcompagno (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a question on this filter also. I bought an AquaClear 50 at Petsmart a few weeks ago and I like the filter accept for two issues that I was wondering if you could suggest a fix for....

1. When the media housing is seated completely flush and pushed all the way down like it is suppose to be, water overflows (and isn't going through the filter media) slightly when the flow control is set to high. Why?
2. There is a slight vibration noise when the top is placed on the filter. Why?

I am mainly concerned with number 1. Why would setting the flow control to high cause a slight overflow from the intake chamber? I am using the media that came with the filter, so that shouldn't be the cause.

Thanks!


----------



## PhatRam32 (Jul 30, 2010)

mcompagno said:


> I have a question on this filter also. I bought an AquaClear 50 at Petsmart a few weeks ago and I like the filter accept for two issues that I was wondering if you could suggest a fix for....
> 
> 1. When the media housing is seated completely flush and pushed all the way down like it is suppose to be, water overflows (and isn't going through the filter media) slightly when the flow control is set to high. Why?
> 2. There is a slight vibration noise when the top is placed on the filter. Why?
> ...


I was wondering that myself to 1. I have it set between high and low flow.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine was a bit noisy when I first set it up a few weeks ago, but I've noticed that now it's almost silent after the impeller and the shaft were able to build up a 'slime coat'. You can use a Q-Tip to lubricate the impeller/shaft with either water conditioner or petroleum jelly to simulate the natural slimy-ness that will eventually occur. (That's the advice I was given by the company when I complained about the noise.)

Mine was dead silent after running for about 2 weeks, if that. If I put my ear right up next to it I can hear a slight electric hum, but that's it. I don't even hear it when I sit in front of the tank 

Also, the plastic piece between the motor and the intake tube (that flat black piece the end of the intake tube attaches too) can sometimes get loose, and I just push it back down with a pair of tweezers.

Taking the lid off helps a lot too, as that seems to make the noise echo. I run mine without a lid. I don't know why, except that it just doesn't seem to fit snugly enough. I just run mine without and haven't had a problem.


----------



## mcompagno (Feb 27, 2013)

Jen, does yours slightly overflow from the intake when set to high?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, I had just assumed it was because I had stuffed it to the brim with filter floss. I have no idea why it does that :-?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, if the filter is too packed with media it will overflow over the intake tube. It's good to have the filter angled forward - if it's angled back at all, or even just level, water can drip out the back of the filter.

Leaving the lid off helps to keep it quiet, but will increase evaporation.




Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mcompagno (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine overflows a little even with no media in the tray. Dumb design or anomaly?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

The overflow is just due to more water being driven than the media will allow to pass. There is no filtration benefit to cranking it up to max only to have some water bypass the media. Although I hear reduced sound levels when it is at maximum flow so that is a plus for doing that.

Jeff.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

They will tend to overflow a bit, especially when adjusted for full flow. AC's have one of the strongest motors of any hob filter I've messed with, extending the intake & doing a 50% water change in a deeper tank without shutting them down is no problem. You'll see a bit of slowing with the flow, where others will shut down with this they just keep running. I've never been concerned with the bit of overflow, but as mentioned keep it tilted towards the tank a bit.

Lid rattle is common with these, I've found that putting a piece of slate on the lid stops it, the grey color blends in nicely.


----------



## Mtwolfe (May 24, 2013)

Hello. This morning I replaced my 4 year old TopFin 30 with a Fluval/Aquaclear 30. Right from the first power, the Fluval is quieter - and the TopFin wasn't really noisy as I had used some foam on the rattly parts. Without the lid, the Fluval was barely detectable over the noise of the bubbler. With the lid on, there is a detectable noise.

The lid not only creates a sound chamber, it also acts as a sound board. Just like the top of a guitar. So ANY sound/vibration of the main filter unit will be amplified. That the filter is as quiet as it is right off the bat gives me great hope for the silence when it has broken in, and become a wee bit slimy.

I'll try to remember to post anything further noteworthy.


----------



## fairghum (Jan 23, 2013)

I used AquaClear filters and I think they are much quieter than the Whisper filter I use! You have to make sure the intake tube is really seated well and that the filter is vertical (that's what the black thingy on the back is for). I even put a small piece of folded cardboard behind the black thingy to insure my filter to keep is very upright.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

For what it's worth, I'm a fan of the Hagen, now marketed as 'Fluval' Aquaclear HOB's and have three of them. I like the design over most HOB's because 1) we can decide the amount and type of media (not something you can easily do with most HOB's that use cartridges) and 2) the ability to adjust the flow to reduce flow output while increasing re-filtration.
I also had/have enough vibration to cause the top to rattle. I currently run with the tops off. That may or may not allow a little extra evaporation, of which I'm not too concerned about.


----------

